
Java Developers rejoice, Effective Java 2nd Edition by Joshua Bloch has gone to press - aschobel
http://smallwig.blogspot.com/2008/04/i-get-to-break-awesome-news.html
======
fleaflicker
Even superstar hackers introduce the occasional bug.

Mr. Bloch is listed as the author of java.util.EnumMap. The clone() method
doesn't reset the entrySet member. So changes to the original will seemingly
affect the clone.

(Source code of java.util.EnumMap
<http://www.jdocs.com/page/AjaxSourceCode?oid=57699> )

I filed a bug report on this long ago but no luck. This bug has been present
in every JDK release since 1.5.

~~~
nradov
It's open source now, so you can go ahead and submit a patch to the core-libs-
dev@openjdk.java.net mailing list.

------
jsjenkins168
Is the 1st edition a very good book? I've heard about it but never checked it
out.

My current favorite is Head First Java. I've successfully helped 2 non-hackers
to learn Java with it. The casual (even comic) writing style is really easy to
read.

~~~
aston
It's a geat book. Required reading if you're coding Java. Google gives it out
to new employees.

Joshua Bloch writes well and is more qualified that most to write a book on
Java. His little stories that he weaves in about this part or that of the
standard library being broken are pretty sweet.

